# Freezing/Pixelation issues on your Genie? Here's how you can help



## Stuart Sweet

If you're experiencing freezing or pixelation issues on your Genie, post a description here. Also, do a keyword search for SENDREPORT -- this will give you the opportunity to send a report to DIRECTV engineers. I can't guarantee it will help, or that they'll even see the reports, but if you do that and post the report here I'll try to get the attention of the right people.


----------



## sportman13

Stuart 
I have channels freezing and pixelation when chaning channels or sometimes going to chane a channel I called told DirectTV the first time DirectTV step by step me through their typical script of useless troubleshooting procedures their is Nothing the matter with installation like dish misalignment, cabling, multiswitches I had a supervisor out to exachange my first DVRHD34 this is my second one I did not call back yet this time what should I tell DirectTV get a receiver or is it the software only what do I tell DirectTV please get back to me please ?


----------



## KK in CT

Since the lateset firmware, I have had a couple of instances where recorded programs will randomly freeze, as if they are paused, but the status bar shows it still playing. If I FF a couple of seconds I can continue to play, but just hitting play doesn't do anything. This is very random (doesn't happen on all recordings, and thankfully I haven't experienced it on live tv yet). I have never experienced this with my HR34 before the latest firmware was updated.


----------



## rmmccann

Live TV seems to like to randomly freeze. Pressing FF does nothing, but if I hit pause, I can see in the progress bar that the TV programming is still there and can FF back to live. Really weird. It's like it's detecting a phantom pause button press, but doesn't behave like a normal pause would.


----------



## yanksno1

One issue I seem to be having, is occasionally the previous, pause/play, fast/rewind buttons seem to stop working after a while. If I press channel up, they start working again. Anyone else?


----------



## adamson

This is how Directv could and should help...

leave firmware testing to professionals not amateurs. There is no reason this should be happening AGAIN. Its like the same ol from the HR20's years ago.


----------



## neckhardt

I have been having this problem since the last firmware upgrade on recorded shows. I was starting to think the hard drive was starting to fail since it does not appear to happen on live TV. I have had the same show record on all three of our DVRs and only the Genie has the faulty recording.

Symptoms are heavy pixelation with stuttering sound and possibly total freeze of the show. It is possible to fast forward past the problem.


----------



## keebler21

Was watching TV last night from my HR34 (x740 firmware) & C31 and having multiple freezing issues going on for about the 2 - 3 hours I was watching. They were all shows that were still recording but watching from DVR. While watching the shows it would just freeze for a few seconds and then continue about every 5 - 15 minutes or so but very noticeable where my wife even said what's going on and did get very annoying. Also had the pixelation issues when the freezing would happen sometimes also but the bigger issue was the freezing. Remote response seemed a little non-responsive at times also when FF or whatever. I'll try to send a report tonight when I get some time.


----------



## dukebadgerman

I have a Genie, an HR44/200 with the 0x7 update which came 3 weeks ago. Every five days or so the live picture freezes. If I change the channel, it works for about 30 seconds and then it freezes. Last week, the picture froze at 12:29 a.m. (sportscenter has that clock on the screen) but it successfully recorded two shows while it was frozen. So it is just freezing on playback?


----------



## dukebadgerman

I have a Genie, an HR44/200 with the 0x7 update which came 3 weeks ago. Every five days or so the live picture freezes. If I change the channel, it works for about 30 seconds and then it freezes. Last week, the picture froze at 12:29 a.m. (sportscenter has that clock on the screen) but it successfully recorded two shows while it was frozen. So it is just freezing on playback?


----------



## Ed_Roch

How can I find out date of last firmware upgrade? Had a number of issues with freezing and pixulation last spring, had tech out, he did a few things was much better for a couple of months until the last couple of weeks now getting much worse again. Am wondering could these times when it's got worse be the same times when firmware was upgraded?? So wondering what the upgrade dates may have been??


----------



## VaJim

Last night (Sept 12) my 2 month old HR34 (latest software) froze. I was able to watch my current program but could not change channels. The guide would come up but not able to enter a channel number. Have seen a few cases over the past few days of pix and quick searching for signal (1-2 seconds)

Required a red button reset.


----------



## Laxguy

Ed_Roch said:


> How can I find out date of last firmware upgrade? Had a number of issues with freezing and pixulation last spring, had tech out, he did a few things was much better for a couple of months until the last couple of weeks now getting much worse again. Am wondering could these times when it's got worse be the same times when firmware was upgraded?? So wondering what the upgrade dates may have been??


Firmware on the Genies is easy: Just go to Settings, Settings and the version and number are there. For clients, I see only the version, so if you post that, someone may be able to give at least an approximate date.


----------



## Athlon646464

I'm noticing random pixelation on my new HR34. I'll see it happen while using both the Genie and my mini-Genie. It's very random, and does not seem to be weather related as it's happened on cloudless days/nights.

It 'feels' like a HD issue. It happens during live programs as well as while watching recorded programs.


----------



## Athlon646464

Because my C31 is in the room where my computer is, I sent a report from here first, thinking I'd send another from my HR34 next. The HR34 is telling me to wait an hour before I send another report. Should I send another if I sent it from my C31?

*My report #: 20130922-28E2*


----------



## Racerbob66

I have random pixelation and freezing while watching recorded program on my HR34 since the last 
firmware upgrade. I tried sending an error report but keep getting an "error 9". It's really annoying. I tried all of the usual troubleshooting procedures. I dread calling DTV and going through "the script".


----------



## gpg

HR34-700
20130926-2A2A

As usual, the problem only occurs on recordings made on WNBC channel 4 in NYC. Tonight it happened on Revolution at 8pm est. A backup copy made on another dvr did not have any of these issues.


----------



## VaJim

Is there fix in the works for this? We're now seeing lots of 'pix' during playback through home network. genie is HR34.


----------



## Robert L

Hr44-500

I see quick breakups and glitches quite often watching recordings. This report was send while watching a local Fox channel. It happens quite often but I don't see it on the HR24's. It appears to happen on any channel.

Report - 20131001-2624

Software 0x741


----------



## lgb0250

No pixelation problems but random freezing on both recorded and live viewing. Sometimes the screen goes black while froze and sometimes not. FF does nothing. I've found if I hit the skip I will hear a brief moment of sound but stil no picture but if I hit the skip several times in a row it will eventually go back to normal! Makes no sense to me. I'll post a report next time it happens. This is happening on an HR34 running 0740.


----------



## usnret

Ed - hold down the Info button till the info you want (SW version and date of install) pops up.


----------



## ilovfriday

I am having a pixilation issue as well, it's happening on multiple receivers for me as well as a few co-woekers, neighbors and family that lives across the state. The issues does not seem to only affect one channel or and also occurs on live or recorded TV. DirecTV claims there is no known issue but given the number of people I personally know having the problem I doubt it. I am days about from switching service because my HR34 is experiencing this problem so much that most of my shows are not watchable. I have included a sample video of what I am experiencing below, in this particular 30 minute show it happened 14 times. Some of the shows I watch are not on HULU or VOD so I am having to buy them on iTunes - at this point I am starting to think that might a better option all around... HR-34 700, 0x740, Tue 8/27, 3:50a, Problem report 20131007-45FF

http://vimeo.com/76392708


----------



## Sully

Unfortunately, I'm now experiencing pixelization and freezing too. Just tried to watch my recording of the Amazing Race from 10/6 and it was unwatchable. What is going on?

I have an HR34 running 0x740.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## EmilG

I'm seeing the described behavior only when playing back recordings of a basketball game. Seems they run down the floor and breakup/pixelation. I wonder if it has anything to do with processing power since there is alot to decode when they are moving?


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

On current National Release / HR34.

Pixelation just started on the most recent NR Firmware. Will not bother describing it as it already well known what it looks like. Have seen it happen multiple times in same program, but not more than 2-5 times per show, unlike others who are reporting up to 14 times in a show.

Many times unit will not respond to commands, just freezes. This is not new.

At end of playback, unit locks up to 30 seconds before asking delete or not. This is not new either.

Live Programming often freezes, but I have noticed this is very often in the :59/:01 or :29/:31 area where new recordings are starting / old recordings are ending. This is not new either.

All these show up on multiple HR34s.


----------



## ilovfriday

This problem has to end; it's useless for me to have DirecTV at this point. The problem is just that bad.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Just, wow.

Post #1 gives you instructions on how to help gather Data to help fix the problem, but it seems all people want to do is complain. I guess the idea of a peer support forum is kind of done.


----------



## Laxguy

EmilG said:


> I'm seeing the described behavior only when playing back recordings of a basketball game. Seems they run down the floor and breakup/pixelation. I wonder if it has anything to do with processing power since there is alot to decode when they are moving?


This really indicates to me the TV monitor may not have the processing power to handle the mass of pixels that are constantly changing. If you set to record another game in the next few days, post it here and I will record it too for comparison.

What TV? Which DVR?


----------



## Kevin L

I constantly have freezing and pixilation on recorded and live shows on many different stations. This has been happening for a few weeks now. I also have a new TiVo Roamio Pro I use to record all shows except those I only have on DirecTV. I can watch the same show on the TiVo (with Comcast cable) and the HR44-500; the TiVo plays back great, the HR44 has these issues.

Software is 0x741, Wed 9/25, 4:19a
SENDREPORT 20131007-3B0C


----------



## ilovfriday

Stuart Sweet said:


> Just, wow.
> 
> Post #1 gives you instructions on how to help gather Data to help fix the problem, but it seems all people want to do is complain. I guess the idea of a peer support forum is kind of done.


I've already gathered data as instructed. I can be pissed off that this problem exists, that DirecTV failed to properly QA their software, and that no fix is provided and that phone techs deny an issue exists. People have been complaining on message boards since they were invented ya know.


----------



## adamson

I know a few people in my neighborhood with HR34's and have seen how they are set up from A-Z. Signal strengths are all very good also. They have freezing issues also and actually one of them took early termination fees over accepting such terrible service. How Directv can get away with this is beyond me.

Furthermore every single subscriber with freezing issues has the right to complain about this. Just because he/she did not detail every single bit of information here or send a report to Directv, does this allow those to be attacked here over and over again! My better half had this issue with the HR20's way back and I suffered the expense of that early termination. Your best bet people is forget making a complaint here because obviously it has not helped your cause. Phone Directv over and over and over until finally somebody gets the picture! BTW test monkeys QA their firmware, in case you did not know.


----------



## adamson

There is a consequence to calling Directv repeatedly and actually it is good. You will be flagged and all calls will go to "case management" and they are the ones you really want to talk to...they will help you greatly!


----------



## itzme

HR44/700 on 744 fw
Report 20131009-1EC7

Picture breaks up, pixelates, audio hiccups, pixelates itself back to normal. Repeatable when I RW. Report sent within minutes of the breakup. No weather issues.


----------



## Robert L

HR44-500
0x741
Report - 20131009-29F6

Still have random breakup with video on a lot of recorded shows. This report is send after HR44 video froze 2 minutes before end of show. American Horror Story, on FX. The way it froze was like top half was a different frame than bottom. Maybe the box is having problems handling 5 tuners.


----------



## Laxguy

adamson said:


> There is a consequence to calling Directv repeatedly and actually it is good. You will be flagged and all calls will go to "case management" and they are the ones you really want to talk to...they will help you greatly!


Could not another consequence be that one is flagged for being a problem customer, and hence not eligible for great deals come upgrade time? And it does cost everyone else money each time a call is made. Probably less than .0000001%, but it does add up.


----------



## itzme

I would guess that Picture Quality is a priority issue with DirecTV, and that ultimately they welcome calls and posting/sending reports from the HRs. PQ has always been an issue of pride for Directv, and has helped them competitively. IMO competitors like fiber and cable have improved their PQ in recent years, so DirecTV likely places a high priority on getting this fixed!


----------



## samrs

20131010-2F05

HR34-700 0x740 minor pixilation during Tigers/A's game on TBS.


----------



## adamson

Laxguy said:


> Laxguy, on 10 Oct 2013 - 10:48 AM, said:
> 
> Could not another consequence be that one is flagged for being a problem customer, and hence not eligible for great deals come upgrade time? And it does cost everyone else money each time a call is made. Probably less than .0000001%, but it does add up.


Ummmm never had that issue getting a deal. I only dealt with case management once and they went above and beyond to get the issue solved to my liking.


----------



## acostapimps

I don't see this problem on the HR44 (knock on wood) Or is this mainly 34's? Is it locals or national channels or both?


----------



## Sully

I'm seeing this issue only with my HR34 and so far only with my local CBS station (both Survivor and the Amazing Race from this week).


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## kram

This has been an ongoing problem with my 44. Three updates have failed to resolve the issue. Freezes and pixelation occur with almost every recorded program I watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## KK in CT

I have a 34 and I noticed some major stuttering in the picture while watching a recording of Modern Family from our local ABC affiliate. It was pretty much unwatchable. I've noticed this a little bit on USA Network as well, but not nearly as bad as it was in the recording from ABC.


----------



## VaJim

Stuart Sweet said:


> Just, wow.
> 
> Post #1 gives you instructions on how to help gather Data to help fix the problem, but it seems all people want to do is complain. I guess the idea of a peer support forum is kind of done.


OK...add my name to the list. HR-34...most of the pix comes from watching a recorded show 9am local ...same results during playback on the 2 other HR-21's.
Word search for "SENDREPORT' gives me lots of results. All I want to know is DTV working on this? Should I call them?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

A Keyword search should only yield one result, a screen that lets you send a report. Calling DIRECTV isn't going to help much... posting that report code will get your information straight to Engineering.


----------



## VaJim

Stuart Sweet said:


> A Keyword search should only yield one result, a screen that lets you send a report. Calling DIRECTV isn't going to help much... posting that report code will get your information straight to Engineering.


a Keyword search where? This forum, google...?


----------



## VaJim

Stuart Sweet said:


> A Keyword search should only yield one result, a screen that lets you send a report. Calling DIRECTV isn't going to help much... posting that report code will get your information straight to Engineering.


a Keyword search where? This forum, google...?


----------



## VaJim

Stuart Sweet said:


> A Keyword search should only yield one result, a screen that lets you send a report. Calling DIRECTV isn't going to help much... posting that report code will get your information straight to Engineering.


a Keyword search where? This forum, google...?


----------



## VaJim

Stuart Sweet said:


> A Keyword search should only yield one result, a screen that lets you send a report. Calling DIRECTV isn't going to help much... posting that report code will get your information straight to Engineering.


a Keyword search where? This forum, google...?


----------



## Supramom2000

a Keyword search where? This forum, google...?


In the smart search function of the DVR with the issue.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Stuart Sweet

When you search on your DVR for SENDREPORT, you have the option of a Keyword Search.


----------



## VaJim

Stuart Sweet said:


> When you search on your DVR for SENDREPORT, you have the option of a Keyword Search.


Not working.....couldn't find SENDREPORT

...what does "with the issue." mean?


----------



## VaJim

Stuart Sweet said:


> When you search on your DVR for SENDREPORT, you have the option of a Keyword Search.


Not working.....couldn't find SENDREPORT

...what does "with the issue." mean?


----------



## VaJim

...found it....way too hard. It's doing remote logging. Gives you a number on the screen and then tells me to provide this number to DTV...What?

I'll just write this off as another wait and see until DTV comes out with a firmware or new machine. In the mean time, we'll adjust our DTV bill accordingly until the problem is fixed. (Lack of playback feature)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Please understand that it's supposed to be hard, it's supposed to be something you don't accidentally find. Please post the number that it gave you on the screen here, and a DIRECTV Engineer will review the case.


----------



## VaJim

Stuart Sweet said:


> Please understand that it's supposed to be hard, it's supposed to be something you don't accidentally find. Please post the number that it gave you on the screen here, and a DIRECTV Engineer will review the case.


Thanks Stuart
I'll have to do it again. I didn't understand the part of writing anything down. I thought my machine was sending a report to DTV and they would fix it. I must be dreaming. The real problem IMO begins when DTV remains in denial. With the number of people reporting the problem, something must be up.

Anyway...I'm going to do some trouble shooting....I want to confirm that the problem is with the HR34. I'm going to delete the recording info (mgr) from the HR34 and then re-enter it on one of the HR21's and see if that does anything.


----------



## LarryS

Have experienced several cases of pixelation that appears like someone is forwarding and reversing the image really fast for 4-5 seconds. Mostly happens in recording of local channel sports events. Event repeatedly occurs over 20+ times in a recording. Occurrences happen over Sept and continue in October.
HR34-700 firmware 0x740
Send report 20131013-1f46


----------



## VaJim

OK.....I shifted the recording (local CBS) over to our HR-21. I then played it back across the network and viewed on the HR34 and it works fine. So IMO the problem is with the HR34 recording ...local CBS....? Not sure how or why that's possible. 

If you have another machine on your network, try the recording there and then play it back on your Genie (HR34) and see what it does.

Also...this morning I tried to force (02468) an update. I have the 0740 on the HR-34. All it did was download the 0740 again. Why?


----------



## Athlon646464

What version were you expecting?


----------



## Mike 204

Had my HR34-700 Since April and the freezing/pixellation has been an intermittent but ongoing option. I was faked out for the first month or so thinking it was a signal strength problem with the satellite that transmitted the Las Vegas locals since my problem seemed to be NBC and CBS. Then I did some tests and realized it was a playback-only problem, watching the live feed is fine. I've been calling tech support doing the usual set of resets etc, to no avail. Plus they say there is no evidence of anyone else having this problem! I record Leno, Letterman and Fallon every night and 9 times out of ten one of them is largely unwatchable due to a pixellating freeze-frame that finally skips ahead after 20 seconds. My suspicion is the hard-drive, or the hard-drive writing software is defective. Whatever the problem is, I want a new box and they don't want to give me one. Currently awaiting a call from engineering at which time I will refer them to this thread. Tech support doesn't seem to acknowledge that DBStalk exists.


----------



## Laxguy

VaJim said:


> Also...this morning I tried to force (02468) an update. I have the 0740 on the HR-34. All it did was download the 0740 again. Why?


Jim,

It's really a bad idea to force downloads without knowing what is in the stream, what to look for and what to avoid. There're reasons for this, but I don't have time to go into them.

Also, note you can delete entire posts in case of duplicates and such.

Good luck- sorry I don't have a direct answer for your machine glitches.


----------



## VaJim

Athlon646464 said:


> What version were you expecting?


0744....no big deal..thanks


----------



## VaJim

Laxguy said:


> Jim,
> 
> It's really a bad idea to force downloads without knowing what is in the stream, what to look for and what to avoid. There're reasons for this, but I don't have time to go into them.
> 
> Also, note you can delete entire posts in case of duplicates and such.
> 
> Good luck- sorry I don't have a direct answer for your machine glitches.


Thanks

no big deal on the force download. I ususally don't get into that type of thing, but the way the HR34 has been acting, I was desperate. A couple of weeks ago it did get me 0740.

I just wanted to posted my experience about HR34 playback. Evidently it's 'fairly' common.


----------



## tivoreno

Freezes on OTA content, live or recorded, esp when viewed on C31 clients and always when the weather map goes up on the local news. Sometimes pausing or instant replay will recover a watchable experience. Other freezes happen after 20-30 minutes of watching live TV. Sometimes instant replay will recover, other times the only thing that returns the picture to watchable is to change the channel and return. Of course, this dumps the buffer.

Report All: 20131014-1CD9


----------



## dpreilan

For what it's worth, I am having the freezing on live and recordings on my HR24.
Don't seeing it on my HR20. However, watching at HR24 recordings on the HR20, I see it.


----------



## btedford

When I called into DirecTV about it, they just replaced my Genie and now I'm not having an issue with the freezing.


----------



## VaJim

btedford said:


> When I called into DirecTV about it, they just replaced my Genie and now I'm not having an issue with the freezing.


what model (HR34 or HR44) did you have. Do you also have the protection insurance?


----------



## btedford

HR44 and yes I do have the protection plan.


----------



## VaJim

btedford said:


> HR44 and yes I do have the protection plan.


I guess I should have asked what you started with? a HR34 or HR44?


----------



## btedford

HR44


----------



## VaJim

btedford said:


> HR44


Thanks

I'm wondering if anyone has gone from a HR34 to a HR44 (DTV swap out) because of the problems described here?


----------



## btedford

They kicked me higher in the chain to Case Management and they said that they have seen my issue occur when it's a failing hard drive.


----------



## RobInMN

I have not called DirecTV yet, but I am also seeing this issue, and like 2 other people's posts, I am only seeing this on shows recorded from my local CBS station (Ch 4 - Mpls/StP) and only on my HR34
It seems to be worse when I am recording 4 shows at the same time, less when it's only 1 or 2. My Genie is in my theater rack, so I have not yet checked to see if it happens live or not.
I have designated the Genie for all network broadcast shows, I use my HR24(?)s for all the "cable" shows, so I can not guarentee that it is only CBS/4. But I have not had a single issue with any other network (ABC/NBC/FOX/WB), even on hows that were recorded at the same time as the CBS show (on the same Genie).;


----------



## Supramom2000

RobInMN said:


> I have not called DirecTV yet, but I am also seeing this issue, and like 2 other people's posts, I am only seeing this on shows recorded from my local CBS station (Ch 4 - Mpls/StP) and only on my HR34
> It seems to be worse when I am recording 4 shows at the same time, less when it's only 1 or 2. My Genie is in my theater rack, so I have not yet checked to see if it happens live or not.
> I have designated the Genie for all network broadcast shows, I use my HR24(?)s for all the "cable" shows, so I can not guarentee that it is only CBS/4. But I have not had a single issue with any other network (ABC/NBC/FOX/WB), even on hows that were recorded at the same time as the CBS show (on the same Genie).;


Please run the report Stuart asked for and post the number and info here.


----------



## RobInMN

Report#:
20131019-3B96

BTW, my specific model is:HR34/700
Software Version: 0x740, Wed 8/21, 2:53a

BTW, I recorded part of a football game on CBS this afternoon while watchnig the Iowa vs Ohio State game, and when I played it back, it was fine. go figure.


----------



## pakrnut

I have a HR-34-700. I have experienced both freezing of the TV picture as well as the receiver being non-responsive to the remote control since 0x740. I was hoping that 0x744 would resolve but it seems to have gotten worse. Send report ID: 20131019-32DE. Details:

1. Freezing - picture stays frozen for around a 10-15 second period. This has happened on live shows as well as recordings.
2. Non-responsive to remote - At times, the receiver does not respond to certain commands. The ones I have noticed are all D-pad functions including the select button, play/pause/rewind/stop and the number pad. This problem seems to happen everytime I use the double-play feature. Oddly, menu and info buttons continue to work. To see if this was remotes related, I tried different remotes - IR, RF, different models and two different remote apps - same results.


----------



## drehrlich

Problems started in late spring. At first it seemed to be only happening with local channels. But it has occurred on others. Only happens on playback of a recorded broadcast. The image would pixelate and then start stuttering along with the audio. Fast forwarding the replay usually got past the problem.

Over the last few weeks I have started to set recordings that exhibit this problem to be kept indefinitely on the assumption that the problem is related to bad blocks on the internal disk Just don;t like tying up the space.

When I called DirecTV tech support they had me make sure the cable from the dish was tight and restart the HR34. Needless to say that did not fix the problem.

DVR: HR34/700
SW: 0x740

SENDREPORT key: 20131019-339D


----------



## sriggins

We started noticing the pixelation/stuttering/pausing about a week ago. First it was on NBC on SNL, but not ESPN. We've seen it on CBS/Amazing Race tonight. It happens at sporadic rates, sometimes 10 minutes in between, sometimes back to back to back.

We got our HR-34 in Feb of 2012. We are currently on 0x744.

My report code is 20131020-176E

It appears that this pixelation never happens during commercials.


----------



## sriggins

Stuart Sweet said:


> Just, wow.
> 
> Post #1 gives you instructions on how to help gather Data to help fix the problem, but it seems all people want to do is complain. I guess the idea of a peer support forum is kind of done.


I did a search for SENDREPORT and did not find how to send a report to the engineers


----------



## sriggins

Stuart Sweet said:


> If you're experiencing freezing or pixelation issues on your Genie, post a description here. Also, do a keyword search for SENDREPORT -- this will give you the opportunity to send a report to DIRECTV engineers. I can't guarantee it will help, or that they'll even see the reports, but if you do that and post the report here I'll try to get the attention of the right people.


Thanks for your help, Stuart! I've used SmartSearch to send a report.


----------



## sriggins

I ran the SMART test and it is reporting a (3011) FAIL.

Is this a true failing of the HDD? I've never had SMART on any drive report anything but pass before 

Update: I ran anotherr SMART short test and it passed.


----------



## sriggins

Going through our content, CBS and NBC shows have problems. No problems on AMC nor TNT yet. No live issues on Logo TV.


----------



## Mike 204

Just got off the phone with tech support for the fourth time this month on this issue and they still fail to recognize this as a known problem. Is no one else calling in?? I referred the rep to this thread and she had never heard of DBSTalk!! Anyway the latest suggestion is to do the complete master reset where the hard drive is re-formatted. Has anyone tried that?

HR34-700 Apr 2013
HR22 Dec 2007


----------



## Laxguy

Heard of it, but wouldn't do it. 

Please see post #44 and the original post. 

Calling in on this for now is fruitless. DBSTalk has no official relationship to DIRECTV®, and it's not common knowledge among CSRs.


----------



## Supramom2000

Doing that will erase every single recording and series link and favorite list, etc. It would be like getting a factory reburished "new to you" box.


----------



## btedford

I did call in a few weeks ago and they replaced my HR44 with another new (non-refurbished) HR44. They stated that this issue is seen due to a possibly failing hard drive.


Mike 204 said:


> Just got off the phone with tech support for the fourth time this month on this issue and they still fail to recognize this as a known problem. Is no one else calling in?? I referred the rep to this thread and she had never heard of DBSTalk!! Anyway the latest suggestion is to do the complete master reset where the hard drive is re-formatted. Has anyone tried that?
> 
> HR34-700 Apr 2013
> HR22 Dec 2007


----------



## LarryS

My hr34 got updated to 744 and watching recording of 49ers jaguars on local Fox. Pixelation / stuttering continues. Does it make any sense to keep doing send reports? I'm planning on scheduling all sports recording on my HR24 from now on. Won't be giving any recommendations to my friends to get a Genie any time soon until direct gets its act together.


----------



## VaJim

What is DTV saying about this when we call in...?


----------



## Athlon646464

VaJim said:


> What is DTV saying about this when we call in...?


As always, it depends on the CSR who answers your call. So, in the end, it doesn't matter what they say.

The best thing you can do is submit a report. The engineers see those and it may help solve this issue.


----------



## gregftlaud

I personally think the pixelation is happening on the Genie if you record the same show on multiple receivers. I did a test of my theory b/c i was getting alot of pixelation on shows recorded on both such as late night with david letterman. But then also the other receivers wouldnt pixelate. So i've run this theory a few times by recording a few of my favorite shows only on the Genie in my living room and sure enough no pixelation problems at all.


----------



## VaJim

Athlon646464 said:


> As always, it depends on the CSR who answers your call. So, in the end, it doesn't matter what they say.
> 
> The best thing you can do is submit a report. The engineers see those and it may help solve this issue.


I called dtv today. In the end. I was told to set up a recording on the genie in the known time/channel that's been causing a problem. Then I was told to set up the same recording on one of our other machines (hr-21) thus producing a dual recording. If we continue to see the problem on the genie and NOT on the other machine. Dtv may end up replacing the genie. If the problem is on both machines then dtv said its with the broadcasting and they would work it from that end. All of this was annotated on our account for when we call back. We do have the protection plan.


----------



## hookemfins

HR 44-700 20131027-3582

Big time freeze watching SNF on NBC. I had the World Series in the buffer and was able to switch to with the live picture. Upon switching back to the picture was still frozen. Hit the replay button and picture came back froze again when I did the 30 second skip. All working now.

I had my C41 going upstairs on the same channel and it did not experience a screen freeze, either time it occurred.


----------



## docj

I watched three shows this evening all recorded today on my HR44-500. Two were fine (on CBS DNS and Showtime East) but Boardwalk Empire on HBO East went crazy at about the 40 minute point and we had to repeatedly stop and resume it in order to be able watch the rest of the show.


----------



## Kevin L

gregftlaud said:


> I personally think the pixelation is happening on the Genie if you record the same show on multiple receivers. I did a test of my theory b/c i was getting alot of pixelation on shows recorded on both such as late night with david letterman. But then also the other receivers wouldnt pixelate. So i've run this theory a few times by recording a few of my favorite shows only on the Genie in my living room and sure enough no pixelation problems at all.


That wouldn't explain it in my home. I only have the HR44-500 - no other HRs or any other clients. I have a TiVo Roamio and basic Comcast cable as backup, but now I'm using the TiVo to watch all network shows since the HR44 freezing is so bad. Watched the entire World Series last night on the TiVo - no issues at all.

I have to use the HR44 to watch Fox News Channel, and the freezing is terrible on there. I'm very disappointed.


----------



## Laxguy

Hitting the six second rewind works the best here to get past the freezes (which will also go through on their own after quite a delay) Not that that's exactly a fix, but to minimize a bad situation.

I watched the WS on HR44-200 with no hiccups, but the problem still exists here. (Ever seen a pickoff play to end a WS game??)


----------



## Kevin L

Laxguy said:


> I watched the WS on HR44-200 with no hiccups, but the problem still exists here. (Ever seen a pickoff play to end a WS game??)


Rookie mistake. Should never have been leading by that much with two outs. Would have been running on contact, so didn't need that big a lead.


----------



## Sandra

Laxguy said:


> Hitting the six second rewind works the best here to get past the freezes (which will also go through on their own after quite a delay) Not that that's exactly a fix, but to minimize a bad situation.
> 
> I watched the WS on HR44-200 with no hiccups, but the problem still exists here. (Ever seen a pickoff play to end a WS game??)


Incredible. And the fact that his run was irrelevant made it 1,000 times worse than if he were the tying run. Poor kid.

Sandra


----------



## kram

I'm so glad another poster mentioned the "Boardwalk Empire" fiasco. The last 15 minutes of my recording were so messed up, I just couldn't believe it! Playback froze every 2-3 minutes. (About 90% of my recordings freeze at some point.) I think this pretty much proves that the issue is not an individual receiver-specific one. 

As far as the MRV theory is concerned, I never record the same program on multiple boxes and have had the freeze/pixelation issues since getting my first 44 back in March! I was one of the first in the Denver test market to get one, and have been reporting the problem since then. They replaced the box, but the freezes have persisted. 

It's clear to me that this is either a software or firmware issue. Despite what the CSRs are saying, DTV knows about it - and they've known about it since they started rolling out the HR-44. Why they haven't done a darn thing to fix the problem is totally beyond me. I think a call to Retention is warranted. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Laxguy

Yes; possibly the only worse thing would have been being picked off trying to steal third.


----------



## kram

Just sent a report:

20131028-EF3


----------



## kram

I just got off the phone with Case Management. (Took four calls to reach someone who seemed to be somewhat coherent.) According to the rep I talked to, DTV has *no *record of any known freezing/pixelation issues. She claims that they have received no calls and no reports of these issues. So, if you post here saying that you called, be aware that it's probable that the person you talked to either didn't take any notes or, worse, did absolutely nothing except listen to your complaints and schedule a service call.

In any event, the only way that DTV will take any action is to schedule a service call so that the technician can actually see the freezing/pixelation issues. This means that you should save these recordings and get a service call scheduled. Getting more people to do this might help to open DTV's eyes to the problem. The rep also claimed that the issue might be the result of a software glitch that's making the hard drive fail. When I asked her what she thought the chances were that hundreds of HR-34 and HR-44 hard drives were failing on the same exact recorded program, on the same exact channel, at the same exact time in the recording, she had no response.

Since I deleted last night's "Boardwalk Empire" recording, I'll have to find another one that freezes before my service call on Wednesday. This shouldn't be too hard!


----------



## Laxguy

You may be barking up the wrong tree. CSRs cannot possibly know all the issues that have been/are being worked on, much less reported. I have every confidence that this is a software issue that'll eventually be remedied. There will be a few exceptions, where there are also hardware issues.


----------



## Gofastr

We have been seeing freezing of the picture on live shows on our Mini Genies (Clients) . It started first started a few days ago.
I'd be watching a show on the HR34 Genie in the Great Room and all was fine, the Wife would tell me her picture in the other room kept freezing for 10-15 seconds.
I have not seen a picture freezing event on the Genie only with the clients C31.


----------



## MysteryMan

Since my HR34-700 received 0x0744 I've experienced multiple freeze ups while watching live TV.


----------



## peds48

FWIW, no freezing here in NY. HR34


----------



## Athlon646464

My 34 has been okay for a few weeks now as well......


----------



## gpg

peds48 said:


> FWIW, no freezing here in NY. HR34


Interesting because I get freezing on my 34 for practically any recording on channel 4. When I double record the same episode on one of my HR2x receivers, there's no freezing or pixelation on the non-Genie dvrs. I haven't had a clean recording of Revolution since the new season began. We're both on LI so geography shouldn't be that much of an issue.


----------



## Gofastr

While watching the world Series on Fox on main tv connected to a HR 34 (Genie) @ 10:20PM and a second tv also watching the same program but connected to a C31 client , the picture froze on the client.
The freeze lasts for 10 seconds or so. The software version is OX744, we never had this problem till this latest version of software was applied.
Come on Directv, this shouldn't,t be happening.
Go back to your previous software version. It was working just fine.


----------



## Laxguy

Not for a bunch of other folks.


----------



## Tom Servo

I'm having all kinds of pixelation/jumpy playback but only on recorded programs and more on my local NBC affiliate (WPMI Mobile). It's been getting worse over the last couple of weeks.

I'm filing a report now, 20131031-2D24. Software version is 0x744, updated 10/22.

Sent from my A700 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## lgb0250

Received my first freeze up since recently receiving 0744. Ironically it was on live tv during a D* commercial. Report sent.


----------



## docj

A new kind of freeze-up happened tonight on a playback of a recorded Rachel Maddow on MSNBC. Instead of the usual pixelation, tonight we got a momentary blue screen with the audio continuing with the picture resuming after a few seconds. I never had time to use the remote, but the blue screen repeated several times in the space of ~10 minutes of the show.


----------



## shendley

We've been getting this on a couple of shows lately. A Daily Show recorded Wednesday night was so badly pixelated after about half way through, it was unwatchable. And tonight we were watching an episode of Boardwalk Empire recorded Sunday and it froze up about 2/3 of the way through and wouldn't let you fast forward in further. We then started watching the same episode recorded on an HR24 and it started pixelating at the same place, but didn't freeze and was, more or less, watchable till the end.


----------



## docj

My Genie won't respond to the 6-second replay as a way of resolving the freeze-up but it does very well with STOP/Resume which is just as fast to accomplish.


----------



## kram

Pattern has emerged:

Last week I recorded four shows that started around 9PM. All four recordings started pizelating at almost the exact same point in the recording. Could this mean something?


----------



## btedford

I have a case open with DirecTV's case management as I am having problems right now with recordings and live TV except when I skip back on the recording...the freezing will not occur on that recording again. My HR44-700 received a software update that it wasn't supposed to get last night, it received 0x797. Apparently it's still being tested by the engineers and it didn't solve my problems. So for now they are just monitoring.


----------



## bpratt

0x797 is the current national release for the HR44s. Did it fix the freezing problem for you?


----------



## btedford

Nope. Still having problems.


----------



## kram

I should know more tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Wyannuzzi

Keep getting error sending diagnostic file. Return code 9.


----------



## Wyannuzzi

Tech came out today. Replaced dish, replaced all cables, replaced 5 receivers. As you can see by my setup all new recent receivers. No cost to me. Am a very happy camper.


----------



## docj

bpratt said:


> 0x797 is the current national release for the HR44s. Did it fix the freezing problem for you?


Is this being rolled out over some time period? My HR44-500 still has 744


----------



## bpratt

Yes, they just started the 797 rollout less than a week ago.


----------



## peds48

docj said:


> Is this being rolled out over some time period? My HR44-500 still has 744


it could take up to 3 weeks.


----------



## OnTheRidge

Playing back recordings from NBC4 (NY) on HR24 (0x740) from HR34 (0x744) results in frequent breakup, pixellation, A-B looping.
Sent report 20131109-2A43. Has happened on other channels as well, but haven't kept careful notes.

The HR34 is in a temporary location due to a remodeling project, so we rarely watch the TV it's attached to, but we will make a point of watching a recording with known issues directly from the Genie.


----------



## kram

Finished watching this week's recordings of all the same shows that pixelated last week. For me, at least, it looks like this software update might have done the trick -- none of the six (6) recordings contained any pixelation. Will continue to monitor and report. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Tom Servo

Hope they roll out something for the HR34 as well, then. After about a week of smooth sailing after I sent the diagnostics report, it began looping and pixelating real bad during my local NBC newscast recording this evening.

Sent from my A700 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## AZ_Engineer

This weekend I started having a freezing video problem. It happened on Pro Football this afternoon and again on the Amazing Race that played tonight. The manifestation for me is the picture freezes but audio continues. With amazing race it froze at 7:13 and I could get the cursor to skip forward to the 15 min increments but it would keep jumping back to the frozen video section. I was watching live so I switched to watching the recording and it froze at the same spot and behaved the same way. Also if you leave it playing with the frozen video the audio continues. If you try to FF or skip it returns the the frozen video frame and starts the audio at that point again. I am running the disk diagnostic tests now so I can't share SW version.

No pixelation issues for me and the frozen video screen never unfreezed (at least when left for about 30 min). the audio kept playing.

I read on a DTV forum that there are issues with NBC but I think mine were CBS.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

AZ_Engineer said:


> This weekend I started having a freezing video problem. It happened on Pro Football this afternoon and again on the Amazing Race that played tonight. The manifestation for me is the picture freezes but audio continues. With amazing race it froze at 7:13 and I could get the cursor to skip forward to the 15 min increments but it would keep jumping back to the frozen video section. I was watching live so I switched to watching the recording and it froze at the same spot and behaved the same way. Also if you leave it playing with the frozen video the audio continues. If you try to FF or skip it returns the the frozen video frame and starts the audio at that point again. I am running the disk diagnostic tests now so I can't share SW version.
> 
> No pixelation issues for me and the frozen video screen never unfreezed (at least when left for about 30 min). the audio kept playing.
> 
> I read on a DTV forum that there are issues with NBC but I think mine were CBS.


My genie has been fine since Sept when it was installed, but Im starting to see this one recordings from 2 weeks ago. HBO Boardwalk empire was BAD, but just skipping forward would make it OK until is started pixellating and freeze again. Also had it show up on live tv Saturday with ESPN. ESPN started getting real herky jerky, change channel, then change back its OK. I sure hope this new FW helps out, Ive not gotten it yet.


----------



## docj

Jason Whiddon said:


> My genie has been fine since Sept when it was installed, but Im starting to see this one recordings from 2 weeks ago. HBO Boardwalk empire was BAD, but just skipping forward would make it OK until is started pixellating and freeze again. Also had it show up on live tv Saturday with ESPN. ESPN started getting real herky jerky, change channel, then change back its OK. I sure hope this new FW helps out, Ive not gotten it yet.


Quite a few people here (including me) have mentioned that Boardwalk Empire show of two weeks ago. It would be really interesting to know what about a particular episode of a specific show can make it more prone to these problems than other shows or even other episodes of the same show.


----------



## Tom Servo

It's has been my experience that the most likely time for this issue to occur, at least for me, is during scenes with a lot of movement... Like graphical transitions between news stores or noisy video segments. 

And also NBC. Almost never on other channels...


----------



## VaJim

VaJim said:


> I called dtv today. In the end. I was told to set up a recording on the genie in the known time/channel that's been causing a problem. Then I was told to set up the same recording on one of our other machines (hr-21) thus producing a dual recording. If we continue to see the problem on the genie and NOT on the other machine. Dtv may end up replacing the genie. If the problem is on both machines then dtv said its with the broadcasting and they would work it from that end. All of this was annotated on our account for when we call back. We do have the protection plan.


We tried this (above) for awhile and it seem to fix the pix problem. Then took the record from the hr-21 and now the problem is back. Anyone experience this., Genie has 799


----------



## Tom Servo

Sigh. Now in addition to pixelated, jumpy segments, as of tonight I'm getting frozen images on both DVR and live content. Only way around it is to change channels on live or fast forward way beyond on recorded content.


----------



## Tom Servo

Sigh. Now in addition to pixelated, jumpy segments, as of tonight I'm getting frozen images on both DVR and live content. Only way around it is to change channels on live or fast forward way beyond on recorded content.


----------



## jefte1

I have a hr34 I have had it for about 1.5 months now at first my local news on NBC was fine, but here lately when I go to play ti back it pixilates here and there thru out the program. this is the only program to do this and we watch alot of recorded TV..


----------



## Laxguy

Where are you located? (I have read a lot of posts that indicate NBC in particular, in some local markets, are prone to this.)


----------



## Tom Servo

Laxguy said:


> Where are you located? (I have read a lot of posts that indicate NBC in particular, in some local markets, are prone to this.)


I'm in the Mobile-Pensacola market. My NBC affiliate is WPMI ("Local 15") and they also happen to have a horrible audio problem they can't seem to fix. Everything sounds like it's AM radio. Really good AM radio, but still not like the other channels. It's that way on OTA and cable as well.

I can't figure out what NBC affiliates might be doing to cause this. Each station's setup is usually pretty unique from the brand of transmitter to the subchannels they carry.


----------



## jefte1

I am from the greenville, SC area the local station is wyff. this is the only time it pixalates.and it only happens on playback as far as I can tell , of course i hardly ever watch it live. Hopefully they will fix the problem soon.


----------



## Laxguy

Tom Servo said:


> I'm in the Mobile-Pensacola market. My NBC affiliate is WPMI ("Local 15") and they also happen to have a horrible audio problem they can't seem to fix. Everything sounds like it's AM radio. Really good AM radio, but still not like the other channels. It's that way on OTA and cable as well.
> 
> I can't figure out what NBC affiliates might be doing to cause this. Each station's setup is usually pretty unique from the brand of transmitter to the subchannels they carry.


My guess- and hopefully not just a WAG- is that there are encoding incompatiblities when the local redoes the national feed. Hopefully someone else from your area will chime in.


----------



## AWAX1978

Had the same problem of random freezing on both live and DVR programs. I put up up with a handful of reboots, but near the end, it started to reboot itself. DTV scheduled a tech but I reset it once more and it wouldn't work but gave me an error code 14-220. I called them back and gave them the code and they sent me a replacement HR34. Yes I lost a ton of recordings but I have to praise DTV for always providing me with great service in resolving these type of issues (IMO). 

Sent from my SM-N900T using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## MysteryMan

My HR34-700 froze twice early this morning while watching live TV. This has been a problem since my Genie received 0x744. Time for a service call.


----------



## bpratt

MysteryMan said:


> My HR34-700 froze twice early this morning while watching live TV. This has been a problem since my Genie received 0x744. Time for a service call.


I don't think a service call will do any good, the problem is with the Genie and 0x0744 or 0x0797 or 0x0799. I had several problems watching recordings from last night on my HR44-500. One major freeze was right at the start of Almost Human and about 1 minute of the start would not play. I had a backup recording on my HR21-700, and that played without problems.

DirecTV has a serious basic function problem with the current firmware levels of the Genie. My wife and I have about had it with the Genie and I'm now wondering if two HR24s would be a better option. Or maybe a class action suit against DirecTV to get out of my current contract.

By the way, the Boardwalk Empire that recorded on 10/27 that was commented about earlier in this thread was unwatchable on my HR44 and played without problems on my HR21.


----------



## dean P

I have had Directv for about three years now. My HR34 was occasionally acting up with freezes with 744. I now have 799 and it is much worse! If I have to replace my DVR I will be very upset. I have a few, almost completed, seasons of shows that I was saving for later viewing, all of which will be lost with a receiver change. If it wasn't for Sunday Ticket I would seriously be considering going back to Dish. At least with Dish I could be using an external drive married to my account rather than the idiotic way Directv does it being married to a buggy receiver. They really need to pull their heads out and at least follow Dish's lead on this one feature at least. I don't really care what their reasoning is because it is faulty reasoning. If Dish can do it so can they. If I do lose all these recordings there will be only Sunday Ticket keeping me here. When Directv loses the exclusivity I'll be gone, unless they change that policy.


----------



## Kevin L

I have a TiVo Roamio Pro (6-tuner) with Comcast basic cable that I use to backup all the network shows I record on the HR44-500. Since many of them are unwatchable on the HR44, we use the TiVo to watch them. Unfortunately, there are a lot of non-network shows I record on the HR44 and they freezing is awful. Fox News Channel freezes a lot. I hope this gets fixed soon.

Kevin


----------



## bpratt

Kevin L said:


> I have a TiVo Roamio Pro (6-tuner) with Comcast basic cable that I use to backup all the network shows I record on the HR44-500. Since many of them are unwatchable on the HR44, we use the TiVo to watch them. Unfortunately, there are a lot of non-network shows I record on the HR44 and they freezing is awful. Fox News Channel freezes a lot. I hope this gets fixed soon.
> 
> Kevin


So why keep DirecTV if your TiVo Roamio works well with Comcast? Are you having any problems with your TiVo?


----------



## Getteau

HR44-500
firmware 0x797
report 20131120-126E

Got the 797 firmware this morning at 2:35AM and I just started noticing freezing and pixelation as I was watching TV tonight. The screen is frozen black as I send this report. The pixelation started right after the box gave me a message along the lines of loss of Signal on sat in 1 and then a couple of seconds later it gave me the same message for sat 2. The black screen went away when I hit the channel up. I was watching The Big Bang Theory on Chanel 26 in Houston when the screen froze black.

Also posting to the issues thread.


----------



## Getteau

HR44-500
firmware 0x797
report 20131121-1309

Black screen happened again tonight. The screen is frozen black as I send this report. I got the message about loss of Signal on sat in 2 and then it went blank. The black screen went away when I hit the channel up. I was watching Fox Business on channel 359 when it occurred. Posted to the issues thread as well.

Edit to add
It happened again and while I was on the frozen black screen, I went to the signal meter. I didn't stay long, but it looked like I was losing signal on the odd transponders on 101 for at least tuner 1, 2 and 5. I went to my HR24 in another room that is on the same leg of my SWM-16 and the signal for 101 on tuners 1 and 2 were in the 97's to 100's. So it looks like this release is knocking out the tuners somehow.


----------



## Kevin L

bpratt said:


> So why keep DirecTV if your TiVo Roamio works well with Comcast? Are you having any problems with your TiVo?


I really like the programming and PQ with DirecTV. I've been a sub for ten years or so, and have gone through my share of receivers, including HDVR2s, MS Ultimate TVs, three HR10-250s at $900 a piece, three HR20s, and now the HR44-500. I'm a Premier subscriber and have always had all the movie channels. The HR44 is the first receiver that drives me crazy. I've had it since May or June (ordered from Solid Signal) and gradually retired my three HR20s (two owned, one leased) and now use only the HR44 without any clients. The features are great; it's the freezing problem that is maddening. Plus, on Fox News Channel (360) the time doesn't sync. Most of the time the bar displays about 5 minutes slow (show starts 5 mins early) whether using the buffer or recorded viewing. On the recorded shows, it starts 5 mins into the show. On Wednesday night, it was off by a half hour.

About three years ago, Comcast called to say they could upgrade my cable internet to Ultra for free if I added basic cable for $2 per month. I didn't use the cable at first, but then bought a TiVo Premier 2-tuner and used it to supplement the six tuners from the three HR20s, and as backup in case sat went out. When the TiVo Roamio with 6 tuners came out, I swapped out the Premier. I still only get basic cable (basically the major networks) and don't intend to add more. Where the TiVo and Comcast are supposed to be backup to the HR44, for major networks the TiVo is now the primary until DTV fixes this freezing issue.

In some respects I like the TiVo Roamio (it's much faster) over the HR44, and it works as advertised.

Kevin


----------



## jborchel

I'm having same problems. I have 0x799. About a month ago I had a bunch of disk errors show on the screen after resetting. Got up to over 600 errors that were corrected according to the screen. So when the freezing continued to happen over the last month and it seemed like I had to unplug the thing to get it to unfreeze. Direct is sending me a replacement HR34. After reading this thread I'm not sure it will fix things and I am going to loose a lot of recordings.


----------



## jrangel

I'm having the same problems. I have 0x797. This morning is the worst. The HR44 was locked up. It did not record any of the Saturday morning shows. It has been freezing on live tv. I have not seen the pixilation. I just had to do the red button reset as it did not respond to remote. It just booted up and looks like it happened last night. I have only had this a month as it was a replacement for the HR34 that was acting up.


----------



## ilovfriday

This has regrettably caused me to decide to leave DirecTV, this problem has been happening for several months with no acknowledgment from DirecTV. During this time I have been trying to figure out where else I can get TV from (options are Dish, Comcast and U-Verse) but each has their own issues and I finally decided that I am going to be a cord-cutter; 90% of the stuff I watch can be had OTA or from Hulu/Amazon/Itunes. I have had to resort to those options as most of my shows are not watchable so the ineptness of DirecTV showed me I am paying way to much for their service. 

I know many friends and family members experiencing this issue who are fed up; most I recommended so some of their angst is directed at me. I am not sure I will ever be able to suggest people sign up for DirecTV again. I wish everyone well; I hope they get this issue fixed soon for the rest of you guys.


----------



## bpratt

ilovfriday said:


> This has regrettably caused me to decide to leave DirecTV, this problem has been happening for several months with no acknowledgment from DirecTV. During this time I have been trying to figure out where else I can get TV from (options are Dish, Comcast and U-Verse) but each has their own issues and I finally decided that I am going to be a cord-cutter; 90% of the stuff I watch can be had OTA or from Hulu/Amazon/Itunes. I have had to resort to those options as most of my shows are not watchable so the ineptness of DirecTV showed me I am paying way to much for their service.
> 
> I know many friends and family members experiencing this issue who are fed up; most I recommended so some of their angst is directed at me. I am not sure I will ever be able to suggest people sign up for DirecTV again. I wish everyone well; I hope they get this issue fixed soon for the rest of you guys.


Did you figure out a way to get out of your 2 year contract without having to pay DirecTV a lot of money to leave?


----------



## ilovfriday

bpratt said:


> Did you figure out a way to get out of your 2 year contract without having to pay DirecTV a lot of money to leave?


I am out of contract thankfully (or will be in January)...


----------



## kram

Have not had any pixelation/freeze issues since getting 797. That said, however, what's really driving me crazy is all recordings start late. I use the start "on time" setting, but every recording starts about 45 seconds to one minute late. I also have to rewind all recordings because they all start playing after the recorded start time. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Laxguy

This on every single show, network or cable entity? 
So hitting RW before starting works? (I see few shows that I don't FF through the first minute or two.)


----------



## drehrlich

Stuart Sweet said:


> If you're experiencing freezing or pixelation issues on your Genie, post a description here. Also, do a keyword search for SENDREPORT -- this will give you the opportunity to send a report to DIRECTV engineers. I can't guarantee it will help, or that they'll even see the reports, but if you do that and post the report here I'll try to get the attention of the right people.


Just got off the phone for my third round with DirecTV. They are still saying that others are not reporting this problem. Given what has been posted here I find that hard to believe. Latest send report is 20131127-3A0E, software is 0x744.

-- Dan


----------



## Laxguy

They being CSR's on the frontlines, so to speak. Even though it's somewhat widely reported here, I bet the over all number of complaints or reports to DIRECTV is on the small side. CSRs don't get told of every issue. 

I have a strong sense that this is being worked on and will be less and less a problem. And, Welcome to DBSTalk!


----------



## drehrlich

How many times does one need to call before you get to speak to the next level of support. It is very frustrating having to go through the same script every time with the same result. One of the reasons I picked DTV over Dish because they are supposed to have better customer service. To date, that has not been apparent to me.


----------



## damondlt

My Hr34 has none of the issues stated above. Guess I'm lucky. 

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## bpratt

When I first got my new HR44-500 about 3 months ago, I recorded 1 show and then attached an external 2 TB drive. When I started watching the recordings on the external drive I had lots of freezing problems. Many of the freezes were right at the start of a show. The freeze would last 20 to 30 seconds and I would lose that part of the show. As time went on, I had fewer and fewer freezes until now, I haven't seen one for a couple of weeks.

I know the DVR does not format a new drive, so the formatting has to take place when additional sectors are required for the recording. After a drive has been used for a while and many recordings have been deleted, there are an abundance of formatted free sectors available. I'm just wondering if the freezing problems with the Genie might have something to do with the way they get sectors when there are no formatted sectors available.


----------



## kram

kram said:


> Finished watching this week's recordings of all the same shows that pixelated last week. For me, at least, it looks like this software update might have done the trick -- none of the six (6) recordings contained any pixelation. Will continue to monitor and report.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


Well, looks like I spoke too soon. Watched a couple of recordings yesterday and had two freezes. One of them occurred just as the recording started.


----------



## ecotsonas

I have an HR34 with 0x799. I recorded two football games and the playback froze, one at 9 minutes and the other at 21 minutes into playback. It also froze the live buffer on a couple of other occasions. So does everyone think that this is an issue with the latest firmware and not an issue with the specific DVR or hard drive? Is it worth trying to get a replacement box or won't it matter until a new version of the firmware is released?


----------



## Laxguy

If it were me, I'd wait until the next firmware update. No guarantees, of course!


----------



## Mike 204

I'm at my wits end, the issue is making 6-10 show a week unwatchable on my HR34 I put in this April. I have been double recording on my old HR22 and those programs play back no problem. Curiously it does seem to be only recordings off the local CBS and NBC (Las Vegas).

Has anyone tried the master reset that erases and reformats the hard drive?


----------



## Laxguy

I'd not do that! Unlikely to solve the problem, and of course you have to add in everything. 

There have been numerous reports on NBC locals giving far more problems than the others combined. 

Does the six second back work to get through a stall?


----------



## Mike 204

Laxguy said:


> I'd not do that! Unlikely to solve the problem, and of course you have to add in everything.
> 
> There have been numerous reports on NBC locals giving far more problems than the others combined.
> 
> Does the six second back work to get through a stall?


Haven't tried the 6 second back button, usually 2x fast forward over the bad spots.

It's baffling on the NBC part because the live feed is OK and my HR22 recordings are OK.


----------



## bpratt

After nearly 2 weeks of no freezing problems, I had 2 last night. I've had failures on several channels including NBC and CBS, but also on HBO and Showtime. This thread is now over 3 months old and the problem existed at least a month before that. I know this problem existed on firmware versions 740, 741, 744 and now 797. 
I kept my two HR21-700 so I could finish watching the recorded show that were on them. Now that they are both cleaned up, I am still keeping them for backup. None of the freezing problems have ever showed up on my HR21s.

DirecTV - How about giving some attention to this problem and forget some of these unwanted extras you keep adding.


----------



## eileen22

I have had occasional freezing and pixelization on my HR34 over the past few months, never so bad that a show was unwatchable. Most issues were a brief blip once or twice on a recording, and I think they were all on NBC or CBS shows. Got the 799 update Wednesday morning, and didn't even realize it had updated. Last night's recording of Survivor (CBS) was completely unwatchable, major pixelization and skips throughout the show. I have a HR20 that isn't having these problems.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## aldiesel

This is the eighth recording to freeze on the picture and play audio. We have also had live TV do the same thing. Tonight was an episode of White Collar on USA. Just checked it while it was still recording. Switched to live TV and it was frozen also. I sent the report and it is 20131205-1932.

I do echo someone earlier. If I am paying $23 a month for advanced dvr service and cannot trust the dvr to record, I will be looking elsewhere.


----------



## MysteryMan

For the past two weeks I have been experiencing severe freezing/pixelation issues with my HR34-700 when recording the series Hostages. My Genie is set to record other series (Person of Interest, The Blacklist, and Almost Human) as well but the freezing/pixelation issue is only on the Hostages recordings. The Genie's software when these recordings were made was 0x744. It has been updated to 0x799. Our local weather conditions were not a factor when the recordings were made.


----------



## aldiesel

aldiesel said:


> This is the eighth recording to freeze on the picture and play audio. We have also had live TV do the same thing. Tonight was an episode of White Collar on USA. Just checked it while it was still recording. Switched to live TV and it was frozen also. I sent the report and it is 20131205-1932.
> 
> I do echo someone earlier. If I am paying $23 a month for advanced dvr service and cannot trust the dvr to record, I will be looking elsewhere.


Another frozen recording and three recordings that show 1 hour of recording but you go to play them and they ask to delete right away. Report 20131207-1566.


----------



## aldiesel

Live TV was frozen after watching a recording. Then went to a diiferent recording and it froze. I then sent report 20131207-766. After the report the entire DVR froze and did not respond to any remote commands. Had to unplug from the wall to reboot.


----------



## iacas

ecotsonas said:


> I have an HR34 with 0x799. I recorded two football games and the playback froze, one at 9 minutes and the other at 21 minutes into playback. It also froze the live buffer on a couple of other occasions. So does everyone think that this is an issue with the latest firmware and not an issue with the specific DVR or hard drive? Is it worth trying to get a replacement box or won't it matter until a new version of the firmware is released?


I got 0x799 on November 7 and since around that time (perhaps before it, but it's tough to say) we've had multiple freezes. Sometimes the audio will stop, sometimes the audio will continue. The programs appear to be corrupted in that they won't play back - they'll always freeze at the same spot. Live TV has frozen.

That's true on both the HR34 and the C31. We have had them for over a year (IIRC) without any problems, but in the last month (six weeks at the most) we've had multiple freezes. I've reset both (red button and via software) a few times. It seems to "help" for awhile. Then the problems arise again.

I've not tried to play back any of the seemingly corrupted video files after I reset the HR34. I'll try that the next time.

I'm about at my wit's end. It seems like a firmware issue (especially if they just started with a 0x799), but who knows?

Edit: SENDREPORT is 20131207-940


----------



## garywitt

Running 0x799 on hr34. I see freezing behavior maybe two or three times per day, picture on screen freezes as if the pause button was hit, lasts from 5 to 20 seconds and then starts playing again. This report was generated today...

20131208-FBC


----------



## acostapimps

I had a recording that pixelated on NatGeo channel on one of the taboo documentaries. No rain or snow fade. 
Recorded on HR44 to watch on HR24.

Send Report is 20131208-27E9


----------



## iacas

garywitt said:


> Running 0x799 on hr34. I see freezing behavior maybe two or three times per day, picture on screen freezes as if the pause button was hit, lasts from 5 to 20 seconds and then starts playing again. This report was generated today...


My freezes last. They don't "last from 5 to 20 seconds." I've let it sit for minutes before but nothing happens. Sometimes the audio continues, often it just freezes entirely.

I'd almost be happy with a "5-20 second pause".


----------



## Getteau

I started getting the no signal on Tuner 2 message yesterday afternoon around 3PM Central time while watching live TV. Shortly after that, the picture on the HR 44-500 froze up. Since I've been down this road before, as soon as I saw the message, I went to the signal strengths page and saw that just about every transponder in 101 was 0 on all tuners. I was getting 0's on the other satellites as well. After running through the meters for a couple of minutes, everything went back to it's normal numbers on all my tuners/transponders.

Like I mentioned in the issues post, it's almost like something goes awry and knocks out all the tuners. Since I heard no screaming from anyone else in the house that was watching TV in other rooms, I'm assuming it was just the HR44-500 that had the issue.


----------



## Getteau

The wife is getting ready to throw the 44 out the window and told me to go complain on that satellite blog. Tonight's recording of "The Sing Off" was unwatchable at 7PM and then the "Criminal Minds" recording at 8 was corrupt. The duplicate "Criminal Minds" recording from HR21-700 is fine.

Come on Direct-TV, get this fixed.

No report since I've already sent two and I didn't catch it in the act this time.

Lucky me. As I was reading the forums it froze again. The same channel is fine on my HR24.

Report 20131211-26FB


----------



## Tom Servo

I was beginning to think the issue, at least on my end, had been solved since I haven't had any freezes or pixelazation issues in several days. And then this evening it happened on several channels like H2 and one other channel I never watch so I've forgotten the name. Not NBC like usual. It's fine for now.

The more people that report this and the continued silence from DirecTV is beginning to make me think it's not necessarily a software issue but something hardware related, local to our installations. Y'know, there was a news story about a cableco in North Carolina having issues with one particular channel because the cable box was unshielded and getting interference from Verizon LTE phones. Very specific set of circumstances - you had to have it tuned to WRAL specifically and have a Verizon LTE phone nearby transmitting something.

I have a VZW LTE device and toyed around with transmitting lots of data near the box and the splitter/converter doohickeys that are strewn everywhere but got nothing. After all, the B-band converter does bring some of the sat. signals down to the same frequencies used by LTE, which is former TV spectrum in the 700 MHz band. If not the phones, maybe it's public safety. The 700 MHz band is now open to that use as well and my local county is deploying a 700 MHz digital trunked system.

Eh well, it's a thought_!_


----------



## CeeBee

I have had occasional pixelation on the HR34 for months. In the last few days a new problem has started. The picture on recordings freezes within the first 2 minutes, but the sound continues. The recorded time shows as a full recording, but it's impossible to move beyond the frozen picture point. So far, both problems - pixelation and freezing - have only occurred on local channels, but it's occurred on all the major local affiliates - ABC, CBS, and NBC.

Today, one of the Genie Clients started freezing on the local channel I was watching, but I was able to REW or FF to move it.

These problems began after the new Sports category was added to the Search and Browse screen. I also lost Pandora and YouTube temporarily after that addition. I'm wondering if my current problems are related?

Report # 20131212-2A4D


----------



## aldiesel

I am posting in the 79E forum as well just in case those who need to see this do.

Two frozen recordings. One last night. Sent report 20131213-26EB. One this morning, report 20131214-5FB.

This is happening everyday for several days, then it goes away for several days. Then it comes back. I have 79E since Thursday morning.


----------



## iacas

aldiesel said:


> Two frozen recordings. One last night. Sent report 20131213-26EB. One this morning, report 20131214-5FB.


I think reports only matter if you follow up with a call so they know why you sent the report&#8230;?


----------



## Laxguy

iacas said:


> I think reports only matter if you follow up with a call so they know why you sent the report&#8230;?


No, generally not. In fact, I suspect calls of that nature only cost time and money on the part of DIRECTV®.


----------



## aldiesel

iacas said:


> I think reports only matter if you follow up with a call so they know why you sent the report&#8230;?


I did follow up with a call and the CSR stated they know of no such issue with the Genie. He did take the time to have me do a systems test and verify sat/tuner signal levels. He also took the report numbers. Did not offer any assistance beyond that.


----------



## VaJim

aldiesel said:


> I did follow up with a call and the CSR stated they know of no such issue with the Genie. He did take the time to have me do a systems test and verify sat/tuner signal levels. He also took the report numbers. Did not offer any assistance beyond that.


Amazing


----------



## peds48

VaJim said:


> Amazing


There is a reason behind which I can't say


----------



## bpratt

> There is a reason behind which I can't say


I'm going to guess the reason is D* won't admit to having any problems because if they did, their customers might have a legal reason to break their 2 year contract and go with some other vendor.


----------



## peds48

bpratt said:


> I'm going to guess the reason is D* won't admit to having any problems because if they did, their customers might have a legal reason to break their 2 year contract and go with some other vendor.


nope, not that


----------



## aldiesel

Posted in 79E thread also, just in case.

Frozen live TV after watching a recorded show. One happened on 12/14 and one just happend. Reports are 20131214-7E3 and 20131216-15C8.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Folks,

I am working on a Google form that will let you submit this stuff more easily. Thanks for being patient.


----------



## Mike 204

I've been griping and nagging DirecTV by phone and e-mail on this issue since I received my HR34-700 in April. Last week they finally sent me a replacement unit, also an HR34-700 and guess what?? This one does it too!! Freezing and pixellation, playback only, and so far only local CBS and NBC shows. Same recording on bedroom HR22 is OK.

This is a systemwide hardware or software bug that the company must face up to and fix. I think a recall is in order.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

A recall is not in order nor is it necessary. This is not a hardware issue. I am working with DIRECTV Engineering and they are well, well aware of the problem.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'm closing this one with a request that you continue in the new thread with the Google form.


----------

